# Wälze dein Wissen



## Shadaim (25. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Wälzer des Wissens ist nicht nur ein Nachschlagewerk, sondern auch der Quell neuer Taktiken, Trophäen, Titel und Gegenstände. In diesem Forum-Post sammeln wir eine Liste der möglichen Wälzereinträge – und brauchen dazu Eure Hilfe! *

*Wie kann ich mithelfen?*
Sobald Ihr eine coole, interessante, hilfreiche oder einfach nur witzige Errungenschaft entdeckt habt, füllt die folgende Liste aus und postet den Text ohne Kommentar in diesem Forum. Nur komplett ausgefüllte Posts helfen den anderen Spielern weiter, also seid möglichst präzise.

*Welche Infos braucht Ihr dazu?*
Nicht sehr viele – mit Antworten auf die folgenden könnt Ihr allen buffed-Usern dabei helfen, Eure Entdeckungen selbst freizuspielen. Damit Ihr gleich loslegen könnt, findet Ihr unter der Erklärung gleich eine kopierfreundliche Fassung ohne Erklärungstexte.

[EDIT] Bitte gebt auch an, zu welcher Fraktion Eure Errungenschaften zählen. 

*WICHTIG: 	Name der Fraktion:*
_Hier schreibt Ihr, ob Ihr Zerstörung oder Ordnung spielt._

*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
_Hier schreibt Ihr den Namen des Wälzereintrags hinein._

*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
_Sehr einfach: In welche Kategorie gehört Eure Entdeckung?_

*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)*
_Hier gebt Ihr den vollen Namen des großen Gebiets an, in dem Ihr eine Entdeckung gemacht habt, zum Beispiel „Avelorn“, „Altdorf“, o.ä.)_

*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Tipp: Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
_Gebt an, wo genau Ihr die Errungenschaft entdeckt habt. Dazu blendet Ihr die Landkarte ein (Taste „m“), bewegt den Mauszeiger auf den entsprechenden Punkt – und notiert die Koordinaten. Tipp: Ihr könnt mit der „Druck“-Taste auch Screenshots knipsen, um die Koordinaten nach Eurem Spiel aufzuschreiben._

*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_Hier schildert Ihr in zwei Sätzen (oder weniger), was Ihr gemacht habt, um diese Errungenschaft im Wälzer frei zu schalten._​
*Diskutiere mit – im Partner-Thread*
Um den Überblick für alle Spieler zu erhöhen, lassen wir in diesem Thread ausschließlich von Euch ausgefüllte „Wälzerbögen“ zu. Natürlich könnt Ihr Eure Meinungen und Kommentare trotzdem loswerden – und zwar in diesem Partner-Thread.  
*=> JETZT DISKUTIEREN: Der buffed-Wälzer-Thread* 

*+++ SCHNIPP +++ SCHNIPP +++ SCHNIPP ++++*

*WICHTIG: Name der Fraktion (Ordnung / Zerstörung):* 
_[bitte ausfüllen]_
*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
_[bitte ausfüllen]_
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
_[bitte ausfüllen]_
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)*
_[bitte ausfüllen]_
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
_[bitte ausfüllen]_
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_[bitte ausfüllen]_​*+++ SCHNAPP +++ SCHNAPP +++ SCHNAPP ++++*​
*Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!*


----------



## Ichweissnichts (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Der Feinschmecker
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    Bluthornberg 2 (Sägewerk)
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    16896,54886
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Goblin beim Lagerfeuer ansprechen, man bekommt einen Squig am Spieß. Den essen (Rechtsklick).


----------



## Bontakun (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Aufschneider
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
überall
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
Keine bestimmten
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Nackt 100 Fähigkeiten einsetzen.

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Das Ziel
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
überall
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
Keine bestimmten
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
100 mal nackt im BG ins Ziel genommen werden.


----------



## Sindur (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Tod in Grün und Braun
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Gegenstand - Umhang
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet
    Ostland ( Imperium ) 
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    8218,16358
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Tötet Schimmer Finsterblatt


    Danach könnt ihr euch in den Bibiotheken einen Umhang abholen ( Halstuch des Frühlings )


----------



## Sindur (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Autsch mein Auge !
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    Irrelevant
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    Irrelevant
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Klickt euch 100 mal selbst an.



    1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Ich habe mir die Schuhe geputzt.
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel ( Der Eigenartige )
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    Insel des Unheils ( T1 Hochelfen )
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    ca. 48000,45542  
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Hier liegt ein Stein auf einem Felsen, wenn ihr ihn benutzt, fällt dieser auf einen Goblin, dieser stirbt und ihr habt den Titel


----------



## Sindur (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Der Eitele
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    Egal
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    Egal
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Klickt euch 5.000 mal selbst an.





    1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Der Spinnenschlächter
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    Barrak Varr ( Ordnung )
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
     - 
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Untersucht eine Monsterbaut in Barak Varr


----------



## Sindur (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Die zentrale Kraft
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    ---
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    ---
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Erreicht 5.000 kritische Treffer





    1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Der Freundliche
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    ---
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    ---
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Ladet 5 Leute in eure Freundesliste ein.




    1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Der Prominente
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    ---
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    ---
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Erreicht 100.000 Einflusspunkte.


----------



## Sindur (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Der Betuchte
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    ---
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    ---
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Ihr bekommt den Rang sobald ihr insgesammt 50 Gold im Spiel gesammelt habt.



    1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Der Auferstandene
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    ---
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    ---
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    Lasst euch 20x wiederbeleben.


----------



## zixxel (25. September 2008)

*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
_Der Unfallgefährdete_
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
       Titel
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)*
_Egal (RvR)_
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
       Ebenfalls egal (RvR)
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_Einfach im PvP 100 mal sterben
_​


----------



## Brachial (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Hausbesetzer
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
---
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
---
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
5x eine Burg erobert

---------------------------------------------------------------

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Hamsterer
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
---
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
---
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Erbeutet 1000 Gegenstände


----------



## Kerrag (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
    %
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    %
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    25mal mit Fallschaden Sterben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flanko (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Lacht gerne
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
Egal
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
Ebenfalls egal 
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
1000 mal lol schreiben.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. September 2008)

_*Der Flirt*_

*2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
Titel

*3. Gefunden in Gebiet*
Egal

*4. Fund bei Koordinate*
Ebenfalls egal 

*5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):*
Nackt ausziehen, und 100 mal auf einen beliebigen NPC rechtsklicken =)


----------



## Iodun (25. September 2008)

Errungenschaft: Tuch des grünen Frühlings

Ps: ist ein sexy zombie drauf

Was ich getan hab dafür : nen Dryadenchamp auf selben lvl gemetzelt (laut wälzer sollte das mit allen nichthumanoiden champs gehen)


----------



## Sindur (25. September 2008)

*Grün - Makierte Wälzer Einträge sind bestätigt ( selbst getestet )
Orange - Sind noch nicht von mir getestet, jedoch Einträge von anderen Spielern.*


Rot = Zerstörung
Blau = Ordnung


*Titel Sammlung ( 61 ) :


Titel : Der Squigköder Ordnung
Aufgabe : Werdet Opfer eines Squigtreibers

Titel : Der Gebrochene Ordnung
Aufgabe : Werdet Opfer eines Schwarzorks

Titel : Der Spinnenschlächter Ordnung
Aufgabe : Erkundet eine Monsterbaut in Barrak Varr
Ort : Barrak Varr

Titel : Der Echsenjäger Ordnung
Aufgabe : Erlangt einen bestimmten Gegenstand von Riesenechsen auf der Insel des Unheils
Ort : Insel des Unheils

Titel : Der Ausgeplünderte Ordnung
Aufgabe : Werdet Opfer eines Chaosbarbaren

Titel : Der Besudelte Ordnung
Aufgabe : Werdet Opfer eines Zeloten

Titel : Der Verwüstete Ordnung
Aufgabe : Werdet Opfer einer Hexenkriegerin

Titel : Der Geopferte Ordnung
Aufgabe : Werdet Opfer eines Jüngers von Khaine

Titel : Der Taschendieb
Aufgabe : Erbeutet 25 Gegenstände

Titel : Der Pirat
Aufgabe : Erbeutet 200 Gegenstände

Titel : Der Verpfänder
Aufgabe : Erreicht 1 Gold in eurer Karriere

Titel : Der Weise
Aufgabe : Schaltet 25 Einträge im Wälzer frei

Titel : Der Abenteuerer
Aufgabe : Schaltet 100 Einträge im Wälzer frei

Titel : Der Freundliche
Aufgabe : Ladet 5 Freunde ein

Titel : Der Rekrut
Aufgabe : Tretet 10 Gruppen bei

Titel : Autsch, mein Auge!
Aufgabe : Klickt euch 100x selbst an

Titel : Der Eitele
Aufgabe : Klickt euch 5.000x selbst an

Titel : Der Tagelöhner
Aufgabe : Erreicht 1.000 Einflusspunkte

Titel : Der Einflussreiche
Aufgabe : Erreicht 10.000 Einflusspunkte

Titel : Der Prominente
Aufgabe : Erreicht 100.000 Einflusspunkte

Titel : Das Nadelkissen
Aufgabe : Sterbt 10x

Titel : Der Unfallgefährdete
Aufgabe : Sterbt 100x

Titel : Der Grünschnabel
Aufgabe : Sterbt 10x im RvR

Titel : Der lebende Schild
Aufgabe : Sterbt 100x im RvR

Titel : Der Glückspilz
Aufgabe : Tötet 10 Spieler im RvR

Titel : Der Malmer
Aufgabe : Tötet 100 Spieler im RvR

Titel : Der Angsthase
Aufgabe : Werdet 10x von einem Monster umgebracht

Titel : Der Schmutzfink
Aufgabe : Schmeist 10 Items weg

Titel : Der Enthäuter
Aufgabe : Häutet mit dem Beruf Schlachter 50 Leichen

Titel : Der Auferstandene
Aufgabe : Lasst euch 20x Wiederbeleben

Titel : Der Forscher
Aufgabe : Schließt 25 Quests ab

Titel : Der Questjäger
Aufgabe : Schließt 100 Quests ab

Titel : Der Hauptschneider
Aufgabe : Tötet 10 Gildenleiter

Titel : Der Überflügler
Aufgabe : Erreicht 10x den ersten Platz in Public Quests

Titel : Der Camper
Aufgabe : Schließt 25 Public Quests ab

Titel : Der kritische Zerschmetterer
Aufgabe : Erreicht 25 kritische Treffer

Titel : Der strategisch Treffende
Aufgabe : Erreicht 250 kritische Treffer

Titel : Die zentrale Kraft
Aufgabe : Erreicht 5.000 kritische Treffer

Titel : Der Zahnschäler
Aufgabe : Überlebt 5 Kämpfe mit weniger als 5% Lebenspunkte

Titel : Der Knaller Ordnung
Aufgabe : Lasst euch von einem Schamanen töten

Titel : Der Gepeinigte Ordnung
Aufgabe : Lasst euch von einem Zauberer besiegen

Titel : Der Jäger Ordnung
Aufgabe : Besucht eine Monsterbaut. ( Nordländer,Imperium. Auf das Schweinefeld im Nordosten laufen.
Ort : Nordländer - nordosten

Titel : Der Auserwählte
Aufgabe : Lasst euch von einem Auserkorenen töten

Titel : Der Betuchte
Aufgabe : Erreicht 50 Gold in der Karriere

Titel : Der Eigenartige Ordnung
Aufgabe : Tötet einen Nurgling mit einem Felsen
Ort : Insel des Unheils, ca. 48000,45542

Titel : Der Modische
Aufgabe : Färbt 100 Gegenstände ein

Titel : Der Feinschmecker
Aufgabe : Sprecht den Goblin an und esst den Squig am Spieß.
Ort : Bluthornberg,  16896,54886

Titel : Der Ungeduldige
Aufgabe : Öffnet 50x einen Briefkasten

Titel : Der Aufschneider
Aufgabe : Setzt nackt 100 Fähigkeiten ein

Titel : Das Ziel
Aufgabe : Werdet als nackte Person 100x anvisiert ( Szenario )

Titel : Der Hamsterer
Aufgabe : Hebt 1.000 Gegenstände auf

Titel : Der Hausbesetzer
Aufgabe : Erobert 5 Burgen ( RvR- Gebiete )

Titel : Ahhhhhhh!
Aufgabe : Sterbt 25x durch Fallschaden

Titel : lacht gerne
Aufgabe : schreibt 1.000x "lol" bzw. benutzt das Emote

Titel : Der Flirt
Aufgabe : Als nackte Person einen beliebigen NPC 100x via. Rechtsklick ansprechen

Titel : Der Großzügige
Aufgabe : Erweitert euren Warhammer Account um einen Monat

Titel : Der Briefmarkensammler
Aufgabe : Öffnet 500x einen Briefkasten

Titel : Der Egozentriker
Aufgabe : Klickt euch selbst 100x nackt an

Titel : Der Überdurchschnittliche
Aufgabe : Schließt 10 Öffentliche Quests mit einem B-Rang ab ( 3. Platz )  | 1.=S   2.=A  3.=B

Titel : Der Plagegeist
Aufgabe : 1.000x nackt einen NPC ansprechen

Titel : Der Schausteller
Aufgabe : 1.000x eine Fähigkeit nackt eingesetzt

Titel : Der Selbstherrliche
Aufgabe : 1.000x sich selbst nackt angeklickt

Titel : Der Junker
Aufgabe :  Mit dem Beruf "Verwerten" 50 Gegenstände verwerten


Gegenstände ( 1 ) : 

Gegenstand : Halstuch des Frühlings | Tod in grün und braun.
Ort : Ostland 8218,16358
Tötet : Schimmer Finsterblatt und kauft euch anschließend den Umhang in der Bibiothek.


Trophäen  ( 6 ) :   ( Trophäen kann man in der Bibiothek abholen )

Trophäe : Zwergen-Zerstörer, ein Punkt Zerstörung
Aufgabe : Tötet 1.000 Zwerge

Trophäe : Dunkelelfen-Zerstörer, ein Punkt Ordnung
Aufgabe : Tötet 1.000 Dunkelelfen

Trophäe : Menschen-Zerstörer, ein Punkt Zerstörung
Aufgabe : Tötet 1.000 Menschen

Trophäe : Grünhäuter-Zerstörer, ein Punkt Ordnung
Aufgabe : Tötet 1.000 Grünhäuter

Trophäe : Chaos-Zerstörer, ein Punkt Ordnung
Aufgabe : Tötet 1.000 Chaos

Trophäe : Hochelfen-Zerstörer, ein Punkt Zerstörung
Aufgabe : Tötet 1.000 Hochelfen

*


/sticky pls zur Erhaltung.


----------



## Iodun (25. September 2008)

Titel: Der Modische

zu erledigen: 100 Gegenstände einfärben


----------



## Alchemara (25. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
    Der Briefmarkensammler
    2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
    Titel
    3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: &#8222;T2 Zwerge&#8220; o.ä.)
    Briefkasten
    4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
    alle Briefkästen
    5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
    500 mal den Briefkasten öffnen


----------



## uk_uk (26. September 2008)

Name der Errungenschaft:
Lady Godiva

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel

3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: &#8222;T2 Zwerge&#8220; o.ä.)
Hauptstadt

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
jede Hauptstadt

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
In (zb) Altdorf nackt ausziehen und aufmounten


----------



## Tordil (26. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft: 
Der Egozentriker
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
-
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
-
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
100x selbst anklicken, aber nackt! (keine Gegenstände angezogen)


----------



## WarAxolotl (26. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft: 
Der Überdurchschnittliche
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: &#8222;T2 Zwerge&#8220; o.ä.)
überall
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
-
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
10 öffentliche Quests mit der Note B abgeschlossen (vermute mal, dass "B" relativ weit oben bedeutet)


----------



## Rocketdog (27. September 2008)

*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
_Die Egozentrikerin_
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
       Titel
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
       Überall
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
       Überall
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_100 mal sich selbst ungeschützt (nackt) angeklickt



_*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
       Die Selbstherrliche
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
       Titel
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
       Überall
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
       Überall
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_1.000 mal sich selbst ungeschützt (nackt) angeklickt_



*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
_Die Eitele_
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
       Titel
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
       Überall
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
       Überall
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_5.000 mal sich selbst angeklickt_


Am Besten erreicht man diese Einträge, indem man Heilungen auf sich selbst wirkt. Einfach auf sich selbst klicken wie ein Verrückter bis man einen Krampf bekommt bringt nix (hab ich getestet - leider...).

Bestätigen konnte ich außerdem die Titel *"Die Aufschneiderin"* (setzt nackt 100 Fähigkeiten an) und *"Der Flirt"* (nackt 100x einen NPC rechtsklicken). Nicht bestätigen konnte ich "Lacht gerne" (1000x das /lol-Emote benutzt; hab ich 3 House Folgen durch gemacht, kein Titel oder Eintrag).

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit außerdem ausdrücklichst bei allen Spielern, die ich in den letzten Stunden in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt durch meinen Emote-Spam belästigt habe/haben sollte. Inzwischen bin ich in eine ruhigere Gegend "umgezogen", ganz im Süden der Stadt, wo sich keine Spieler aufhalten =)


Edit: Und weiter gehts =)


*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
       "500 Schaden während der gesamten Karriere ungeschützt eingesteckt"
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
       Nichts, nur Eintrag im Wälzer
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
       Überall
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
       Überall
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_500 Schaden ungeschützt (nackt) abbekommen_




*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
        "5.000 Schaden während der gesamten Karriere ungeschützt eingesteckt"
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
        Nichts, nur Eintrag im Wälzer
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
        Überall
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
        Überall
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_5.000 Schaden ungeschützt (nackt) abbekommen_



*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
        Die Schaustellerin
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
        Titel
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
        Überall
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
        Überall
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_1.000 Mal eine Fähigkeit ungeschützt (nackt) eingesetzt_




*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
        Der Plagegeist
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
        Titel
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
        Überall
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
        Überall
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_1.000 Mal einen NPC ungeschützt (nackt) angesprochen (rechtsklick)_​


----------



## uk_uk (27. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:

Der Junker

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):

Titel

3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)

Überall

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)

Überall

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)

50 Gegenstände verwertet


----------



## Trunkol (27. September 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Leugner der Krankheit

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):

Titel

3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)

Barak Var (54226,49957) 

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)

54226,49957

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)

Leichnam angeklickt.

6. Fraktion

hab es mit Ordnung gemacht sollte aber bestimmt auch mit Zerstörung gehen.






und noch eine frage wo bekommt man als ordnung den titel der feinschmecker


----------



## ullstein (27. September 2008)

1.
"Leugner der Krankheit"
2.
Titel
3.
Barrak Varr
4.
spawn ändert sich... ca. in der mitte der karte hinter einem hügel der vor einem Weg beginnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. 
zwergenleiche anklicken 2 nurglinge töten schon habt ihr den titel

edit:
ah na toll wurde schon über mir gepostet...ja es geht mit zerstörung auch

es wird auf der ersten seite des threats erklärt wie man den titel "feinschmecker" bekommt


----------



## Gywn (27. September 2008)

1. 
Der Unfallgefährdete

2.
Titel

5.
100mal sterben 


leider kriegt man keinen Titel für Selbstmord (Feuermagier) naja dadurch hab ich den Titel ;-)


----------



## Anusanna (29. September 2008)

Sindur schrieb:


> 1. Name der Errungenschaft:
> Tod in Grün und Braun
> 2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
> Gegenstand - Umhang
> ...




Entweder hab ich da was nicht verstanden oder die Koordinaten gibt es nicht! 8218 würde zu weit im Osten liegen. Das geht eher bis etwa ~62**


----------



## Aason (30. September 2008)

1. Der Hauptschneider

2. Titel

5. Töte 10 Gildenleiter


----------



## Wududaddy (30. September 2008)

hab grad mal ne Frage zum Titel "Der Plagegeist"

man soll ja 1000x ungeschützt nen NPS ansprechen, also mit rechtsklick.
ist des egal welcher NPS des is oder müssen des bestimmte sein ?
hab nämlich scho locker 1000 NPS's durch.

hat da wer den Titel auch und kann mir nen Tip geben ?

gruss


----------



## Stibo (1. Oktober 2008)

Wududaddy schrieb:


> hab grad mal ne Frage zum Titel "Der Plagegeist"
> 
> man soll ja 1000x ungeschützt nen NPS ansprechen, also mit rechtsklick.
> ist des egal welcher NPS des is oder müssen des bestimmte sein ?
> ...



Du kannst einen beliebigen NPC 1000x anklicken, hab das bei nem Zwerg in den Sümpfen gemacht.


----------



## Wududaddy (1. Oktober 2008)

Stibo schrieb:


> Du kannst einen beliebigen NPC 1000x anklicken, hab das bei nem Zwerg in den Sümpfen gemacht.



ich habs halt mal so gemacht das ich 4 nps in reihe stehen gehabt hab und die immer der reihum angeklickt hab, des zählt dann wohl nicht sondern nur einer ?


----------



## Gortek (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab einen, dessen Titel ich nicht mehr weiss, werds wenn ich wieder online bin reineditieren.

Man muss 5mal einen Kampf mit weniger als 5% HP überleben (also einen knappen Sieg erringen).

Cheers


----------



## Thymeuse (1. Oktober 2008)

Zahnschäler oda so war das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gecko93 (1. Oktober 2008)

@Gortek: der Titel heißt "der Zahnschäler"

ich hab nch:
Titel: "der Kultivator" (aufzüchten von 50Pflanzen beim Anpflanz Beruf)
Titel: "Brauer" (brauen von 25 Tränken mit hilfe des Pharmazie-Berufs)


----------



## Stibo (1. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weiss kann man 1000 mal so viele verschiedene NPCs anklicken wie man will, ich habs allerdings beim ein und demselben gemacht.

Arbeite gerade an einer Liste mit Titel, kann mir jemand von der Zerstörung alle Titel posten die man bekommt wenn man durch Klasse X getötet wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke.


----------



## Schraa (2. Oktober 2008)

Hat irgenwer schon Taktiken aus dem Wälzer des wissens bekommen wenn ja woher bitte?


----------



## Yasira (3. Oktober 2008)

Quiek-Rauch Taktik
Flussheim (Talabecland)
Rattenturm ganz oben, Banner anklicken


----------



## extecy (3. Oktober 2008)

Yasira schrieb:


> Quiek-Rauch Taktik
> Flussheim (Talabecland)
> Rattenturm ganz oben, Banner anklicken



dazu mus man auch noch 100 skaven töten bevor man banner anwählt und dann mit dem quest typen auf dem balkong reden ganz oben in den turm  
die 100 skaven tötet man am besten bei der PQ die Dorfratten direkt nebenan 

die taktik kann

5% verteidigung gegen skaven 

abzuholen in der bibliothek in der stadt allerdings ist der geber zur zeit nicht im spiel oder in der wand oder wo auch immer (verbugd)


----------



## Thymeuse (3. Oktober 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> dazu mus man auch noch 100 skaven töten bevor man banner anwählt und dann mit dem quest typen auf dem balkong reden ganz oben in den turm
> die 100 skaven tötet man am besten bei der PQ die Dorfratten direkt nebenan
> 
> die taktik kann
> ...


Ich hab die Taktik,und habe gerade mal 6 Skaven oda so getötet


----------



## Ebon (3. Oktober 2008)

*1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
hellbrauner Beutel
*2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
Trophäe
*3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
Überall wo PQ
*4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
Überall wo PQ
*5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
10 PQ's mit dem 1.Platz abscließen

*1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
Der Skelettjäger/in
*2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
Titel
*3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
im Startgebiet (lvl1-5) auf den Friedhöfen (Chaos/ Imperium da weiß ichs)
*4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
%
*5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
auf den Friedhöfen steht ein Grabstein, mit Schädeln drin (blinkt auch) diesen betrachten fertig

*1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
Der/ Die Furchtlose
*2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
Titel
*3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
%
*4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
%
*5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
Einfach zwei Gruften betreten (Geisterherr)


----------



## Ebon (3. Oktober 2008)

*1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
Versteck von Morra
*2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
%
*3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)*
Nordland
*4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
33638, 61440
*5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
Versteck gefunden ... bissel Jump und Run nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaviaer (4. Oktober 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> dazu mus man auch noch 100 skaven töten bevor man banner anwählt und dann mit dem quest typen auf dem balkong reden ganz oben in den turm
> die 100 skaven tötet man am besten bei der PQ die Dorfratten direkt nebenan
> 
> die taktik kann
> ...



SO, um mal eines KLARZUSTELLEN!

Ihr kriegt bei einigen Aufträgen TAKTIKPUNKTE einer MONSTERKLASSE. Dabei ist es egal WELCHES! Bei Skaven reicht 1 Punkt für die erste Taktik, bei anderen Monsterklassen - die meistens mehr Monster ihrer Art mti Aufgaben haben - brauch man mehr Taktikpunkte pro Taktik. Demnach ist EURE Belohnung nur 1 Taktikpunkt. Nicht mehr nciht weniger.

ENDE


----------



## MaZz3 (4. Oktober 2008)

soo ich liefer mal nachschub - am leichtesten für die Leute mit ner g15 oder ähnlichem ;D

*Titel - Narzisst
10.000 mal selbst nackt ins Target nehmen.

Titel - der Exhibitionist
10.000 mal nackt eine Fähigkeit angewendet.
*
das wars erstma von meiner Seite. Ich melde mich wenn ich noch welche hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Mazze


----------



## Klaviaer (4. Oktober 2008)

Um mal ETWAS Ernst in diesen FKK Thread zu bringen teile Ich "ausnahmsweise" mal einen meienr 80 Titel, die NICHTS mit verrückt zu tun haben!


Kapitän der Kommision

Auftrag: Alle RvR/PvE Kombinationssets sammeln.


----------



## Brachial (4. Oktober 2008)

*1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
Der/Die Erbe(in) des Krieges
*2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
Titel
*3. Gefunden in Gebiet:*
Nordpass
*4. Fund bei Koordinate:*
38273 / 40820
*5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):*
Den Leichnam eines Imperiumsläufers rechtsklicken für Eintrag im Wälzer


----------



## Deadwool (6. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Muffige Geldbörse
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Gegenstand (Beutel)
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Averlorn
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
42000 / 43700
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
"Rupert" killen

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Fell des Jägermeisters
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Gegenstand (Umhang)
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Land der Trolle
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
ca. 50000 / 39000
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
50 Blutnebel Wölfe (es müssen genau die sein) killen und anschliessend runter nach Ostland und im Lager (Kapitel 7) als Kopfprämie abgeben


----------



## Pelorusjack (7. Oktober 2008)

Das Tilger-Set für etwa T2 Level für Archmage komplettieren, gibt den Titel "Die Tilgerin" oder "Der Tilger". Die Robe ist wahrscheinlich ein T2- Boss-Drop.


----------



## Klaviaer (7. Oktober 2008)

Pelorusjack schrieb:


> Die Robe ist wahrscheinlich ein T2- Boss-Drop.



Das Tilgerset ist ein PvP Set und somit sind die Handschuhe Rufkauf, Schuhe PvP Drop und die Rüstung Goldsack Burgbelohnung.


----------



## Clemonde (13. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Wo ein Wille ist
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
---
3. Gefunden in Gebiet:
Ostland
4. Fund bei Koordinate:
Gerstmann-Krypta
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe: 
*Verblasste Schriftrolle* looten (von den Skeletten)


1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Grollfeespalter
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet:
Ostland
4. Fund bei Koordinate:
bei den Grollfeen im Westen
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:
*Glänzender Ring* looten


----------



## Criscan (14. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Mörderumhang des Frostes
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Umhang
3. Gefunden in Gebiet:
Nordpass
4. Fund bei Koordinate:
ca. 7000/44000
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe: 
Lvl 21 Champions Yeti "Mörderfrost" umhauen ( kann von beiden Seiten gemacht werden )


----------



## dude_666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,

also ich hab relativ viel im Land der Trolle auf Seiten der *Ordnung* gefunden.

1. In Suskarg gibt's diese Quest wo man Fledermäuse töten muss. Im Laufe dieses Schlachtfestes, sollte man einen an den Spieler gebundenen Flüger looten können. Diesen Flügel bringt man in Burg Felde zu dem Alchemisten der dort drin steht. *Man erhält den Titel "Der Echojäger"*

Zu den anderen beiden Errungenschaften habe ich mal die Gebiete auf der Map markiert. Wusste nicht mehr genau die Koords, aber das sollte schon alles auffindbar sein.

Punkt 1 auf der Karte:

Dort befinden sich Steintrolle. Diese Trolle droppen an den Spiele gebundene Mägen. Fünf dieser Mägen sollte man sammeln und bei dem bereitsoben erwähnten Alchemisten in Burg Felde abgeben. Man erhält den Titel "Der Felsenfluch".

Punkt 2 auf der Karte:

An dieser Stellebefinden sich viele Trolle und Echsen. Zwischen diesem Getier läuft eine Named Grollfee herum. Diese einfach mal umboxen, schon bekommt man eine Eintragung im Wälzer, dass man Wissen übereine Mythische Taktik erlangt hat - leider weiß ich nicht wie man dieses nun in eine Taktik umwandelt.


PS: Ich suche im Land der Trolle noch die Eintragung "Troll Geschichten". Dort wird davon gesprochen, dass man jemanden mit mehr Informationen suchen soll, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich diesen finden kann. Vllt. kennt jemand ja die Antwort.

*Karte mit Punkten f. Errungenschaften:*


----------



## Deadwool (14. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Totentuch-Mantel
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Gegenstand (Umhang)
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Nordpass
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
34900 / 33900 (Asavar Kul Festung, Chaos Kap13 PQ)
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
5 zerbrochene Klingen looten (werden von den Skeletten random gedropt)


----------



## Brachial (14. Oktober 2008)

*1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
Der/Die Rückforderer(-in)
*2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
Titel
*3. Gefunden in Gebiet:*
Open RvR Gebiete
*4. Fund bei Koordinate:*
Fraktionsburgen
*5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):*
5x die Burg ihrem rechtmässigen Besitzer zurückgeben (also Imperiumsburg zurück an das Imperium oder für Zerstörung eine Dunkelelfenburgen zurück an die Dunkelelfen usw.)


----------



## dude_666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde dieser Thread ist es wert sticky gemacht zu werden, hab dank diesem schon sehr vieles nützliches in Erfahrung bringen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Criscan (14. Oktober 2008)

dude_666 schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Thread ist es wert sticky gemacht zu werden, hab dank diesem schon sehr vieles nützliches in Erfahrung bringen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja der Thread und die Post´s sind natürlich eine große Hilfe.
Möchte nur 2 Sachen als Ergänzung anmerken:

1. Bitte dabei schreiben, ob es Destro oder Ordler Funde sind. Manche Sachen zählen nicht bei beiden gleich. Habe zum Beispiel gestern 2 Mobs ( Champions ) im Nordpass gekillt, welche auf Destro Seite keine Taktik freischaltet auf Ordler Seite schon.

2. Sollte die Hilfe hier als Ergänzung angesehen werden und nicht als allgemeiner Guide nach dem man sich richtet. Ich finde so geht ein stückweit die eigene Abenteurer und Erkundungslust verloren , wenn man nur Koods abgrast und somit Taktiken, Troph´s etc. einfährt. Dies ist aber nur meine eigene Meinung.

So far so well

MfG

Criscan


----------



## 2more (14. Oktober 2008)

WICHTIG: Name der Fraktion (Ordnung / Zerstörung):
Beide
1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Heißfuß
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
Tor Anroc (eignet sich am besten)
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
Verteilt auf der ganzen Karte
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Zehn mal ungeschützt (nackt) Lava betreten


----------



## drudown77 (15. Oktober 2008)

also mit den 1000 grünhäuten kann ich nicht bestätigen!
habe 1200 getötet und keinen eintrg im wälzer erhalten und kann mir die trophäe auch nicht abholen!

muss man wohl 1000 orks oder goblins töten???


----------



## Brachial (15. Oktober 2008)

Doch das mit den 1000 Grünhäuten geht, man muss nur den passenden Kopfgeld NPC dazu finden, der für das töten der Grünhäute auch noch XP verleiht, sobald man 50 oder 100 gekillt hat und zu ihm zurückgeht um die XP einzufordern wird er dir den Wälzereintrag freischalten (bei mir war das Trophäe Grünhautfesthalter 1 Punkt).


----------



## drudown77 (15. Oktober 2008)

oha super wo finde ich den denn bitte:-)wär nett wenn es noch einer weiss...

mfg


----------



## Valla (16. Oktober 2008)

habe heute einen Brückentroll erlegt und dadurch einen Wälzer Eintrag bekommen -> Fordert seinen Tribut im Bestarium unter Flusstrollen.
Dadurch kann ich mir in der Bibliothek einen "Ekliger Topf " abholen.
Der Troll ist beim Chaos gegen Imperium - Im Land der Trolle - unter der Brücke bei 54000 ; 37000

1. Fordert seinen Tribut

2. Man kann sich in der Bibliothes einen Ekliger Topf abholen

3. Im Land der Trolle

4. unter einer Brücke bei 54000 ; 37000

5. Töte den Brückentroll


----------



## Ch1zzo (17. Oktober 2008)

Tag zusammen...
vielleicht gehörts hier mit rein vielleicht auch nicht,  ich versuch seid tagen den Titel für die 50.000 mal selbst anklicken zu erhalten... 
Aber irgendwie stört mich dabei nicht zu wissen wieviele klicks ich schon hab. kann man das irgendwie nachgucken über nen befehl oder so?

Danke für antworten...


----------



## Enos (19. Oktober 2008)

Macht nen Sticky raus...


----------



## Phhôbôs (20. Oktober 2008)

Ch1zzo schrieb:


> Tag zusammen...
> vielleicht gehörts hier mit rein vielleicht auch nicht,  ich versuch seid tagen den Titel für die 50.000 mal selbst anklicken zu erhalten...
> Aber irgendwie stört mich dabei nicht zu wissen wieviele klicks ich schon hab. kann man das irgendwie nachgucken über nen befehl oder so?
> 
> Danke für antworten...




Nein! Auf der ersten Wälzerseite kannst du etwas nachlesen, das ist aber auch schon alles.

Nun zum anderen! Ich habe etwas revulutionäres und ganz tolles gefunden!
Elfen T3 Dunkelelfenkriegslager, im norden sind Trolle...einer von ihnen (26champ) namens Blutklinge, schaltet auch einen wölzereintrag frei! Er gibt einen Bestial Token, jener kann gen eine beliebige Trophäe eintauschen!!!

/vote 4 Sticky


----------



## Kranak90 (20. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Nein! Auf der ersten Wälzerseite kannst du etwas nachlesen, das ist aber auch schon alles.
> 
> Nun zum anderen! Ich habe etwas revulutionäres und ganz tolles gefunden!
> Elfen T3 Dunkelelfenkriegslager, im norden sind Trolle...einer von ihnen (26champ) namens Blutklinge, schaltet auch einen wölzereintrag frei! Er gibt einen Bestial Token, jener kann gen eine beliebige Trophäe eintauschen!!!
> ...



1. Der Troll heißt Blutschlund
2. Kannte ich leider schon 
3. danke, das du es hier rein gepostet hast, dass ist einer der leichtesten Wege um an ein Token zu kommen.


----------



## Phhôbôs (20. Oktober 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> 1. Der Troll heißt Blutschlund
> 2. Kannte ich leider schon
> 3. danke, das du es hier rein gepostet hast, dass ist einer der leichtesten Wege um an ein Token zu kommen.



Stimmt, sry...mein Gildenkompane heisst blutklinge zum ''Nachnamen'' =)
Kennst du denn noch weitere? Wenn du meinst es sei der einfachste weg?
Ich werd heut abend nochmal nachgucken, ich hab mal auf warde.com von einem lvl 40 normal und einem lvl 21 Held gelesen der auch tokens verteilt.
Ausserdem könnte man die Sache mal zusammenfassen.


----------



## manwe2008 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe hier weiter oben gelesen das man den entsprechenden Kopfgeld NPC ansprechen muss wenn man gewisse Belohnungen freischalten will wie zB. 1000 Orks getötet usw. Findet man einen entsprechenden Eintrag im Wälzer was man bei welchem NPC abgeben kann wenn man diesen bereits besucht hat? Wenn ja ok, aber wenn nein, wie finde ich dann den richtigen heraus?


----------



## lolol12 (20. Oktober 2008)

man muss keinen NPC oder Kopfprämien typen finden: man muss lediglich 1000 grünhäute in der unterkategorie der grünhäute töten und dann wird die trophäe automatisch freigeschaltet.


----------



## Mamasus (20. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Stimmt, sry...mein Gildenkompane heisst blutklinge zum ''Nachnamen'' =)
> Kennst du denn noch weitere? Wenn du meinst es sei der einfachste weg?
> Ich werd heut abend nochmal nachgucken, ich hab mal auf warde.com von einem lvl 40 normal und einem lvl 21 Held gelesen der auch tokens verteilt.
> Ausserdem könnte man die Sache mal zusammenfassen.



Ich glaube er meint, DASS du DAS nicht hättest verbreiten sollen!!!


----------



## Yasp (21. Oktober 2008)

Hat schon irgendwer Behausungen von einem Monster gefunden?

z.B. suche ich die Behausung von einem Troll iom Trolland oder auch jmd. der mehr über Trolle weiß.


----------



## Criscan (21. Oktober 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwer Behausungen von einem Monster gefunden?
> 
> z.B. suche ich die Behausung von einem Troll iom Trolland oder auch jmd. der mehr über Trolle weiß.




Lies doch einfach mal mehr, als nur den letzten Post des Threads sondern auch ein paar mehr über deinem Post, dann beantwortet sich deine Frage wie von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Criscan


----------



## Yasp (21. Oktober 2008)

Criscan schrieb:


> Lies doch einfach mal mehr, als nur den letzten Post des Threads sondern auch ein paar mehr über deinem Post, dann beantwortet sich deine Frage wie von alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habe ich gemacht... und jetzt ?


----------



## Breasa (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich müsste nachgucken bei welchen Kords genau, aber im Norden Vom Land der Trolle, so im Nord-osten gibt es (Für Ordnung) ein gebiet ziehmlich na an der straße wo einige Ordnungs Npc rumstehen, wenn du dahin gehst dürftest du den Titel " Der Flußtroll Verwüster" erhalten.....ich denke mal das du den mieinst...geh einfach mal im Nordosten die Straße lang, dürfte recht auffallend sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...sollte ich zeit haben kann ich ja ma die Kords raussuchen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Oktober 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwer Behausungen von einem Monster gefunden?
> 
> z.B. suche ich die Behausung von einem Troll iom Trolland oder auch jmd. der mehr über Trolle weiß.



Ich habe die Behausung einer Spinne gefunden. Geh nach Barak war zum ersten Ork Camp. Keine Ahnung welches Kapitel das jetzt ist, auf jedenfall ist es das erste in das man kommt, wenn man das T2 Gebiet betritt (Aus Destro Sicht).
Ein ganz kleines Stück westlich vom Lager aus ist eine Höhle und das ist die Spinnenbehausung. Man kann sie gar nicht übersehen^^

Edit: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt der Fund dieser Behausung den Titel ''Der Spinnenschlächter''


----------



## beavis666 (22. Oktober 2008)

ein  anderer weg um leich an bestialische zeichen fuer die tropfaen zu kommen sind die eintraege wie zb
-1000 wildschweine killn
-1000 woelfe
ect

ich habe vorhin davon die 1000 gor gelegt. das ging sehr einfach direkt am startgebiet des chaos. die dinger sind lvl2 und liessen sich von meinem lvl30 heilschammi einfach toddotten, was dann am ende noch stand hat immer  die moral2 ae erledigt.


----------



## Ceishia (22. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Die Anführerstutzerin
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
RvR, PvP
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
RvR, PvP
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
10 Gildenleiter getötet


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Oktober 2008)

beavis666 schrieb:


> ein  anderer weg um leich an bestialische zeichen fuer die tropfaen zu kommen sind die eintraege wie zb
> -1000 wildschweine killn
> -1000 woelfe
> ect
> ...



Ich glaub sowas mach ich erst mit 40^^ Da hab ich jetzt nämlich noch überhaupt keine Lust zu. Aber dann, werde ich mir für die Zeichen erstmal 5 Körperteile (2 Hände und 3 Köpfe) holen und die an meiner Rüstung festmachen. Sieht bestimmt lustig aus, wenn man  links und rechts am gürtel eine Hand hängen hat^^


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe die Tage in Praag ein Buch gefunden welches einen Wälzereintrag gab und eines von 4 Setteilen eines Schmucksets preisgab.

gefunden habe ich es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ne minute später lag es an einer anderen stelle nur wenige meter entfernt nochmal. es ist das buch links unten im bild und gibt das abgebildete schmucksetitem frei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum vergrößern der bilder müsst ihr oben im bild den schwarzen rand anklicken ^^ nicht das sich gleich einer beschwert das alles zu klein ist und man ja nix erkennen kann


----------



## Fireleaf (22. Oktober 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint, DASS du DAS nicht hättest verbreiten sollen!!!




Wo ist das Problem? Früher oder später kann man genau sowas überall
im Netz finden. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Vielleicht ist es aauch schon
soweit und ihr wisst einfach nicht wo...
Wenn hier sowas verbreitet wird, dann könnt ihr euer wissen auch gleich
richtig teilen.
In nem Monat spätestens wirst du es in den Wikis usw lesen können...


----------



## Deadwool (22. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Champion des Morr
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: &#8222;T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Avelorn
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
33400 / 49500
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Mob killen (weiss den Namen nicht mehr). Ist aber nicht zu übersehen: Er ist Level 1 (!) und Held  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Heitere
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: &#8222;T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Nordpass
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
14980 / 42168
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Gegenstand (Buch) anklicken  


1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Vogelfutter
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Gegenstand (Beutel)
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: &#8222;T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Nordpass
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
7600 / 54000
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
5 Kriegsfalken Eier sammeln und danach benutzen (im Inventar rechtsklicken)


Hab das bereits an anderer Stelle im buffed Forum gepostet, aber der Vollständigkeit auch hier:

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Haut des tötenden Frosts
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Gegenstand (Umhang)
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: &#8222;T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Nordpass
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
7000 / 44000
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
"Mörderfrost" (Lvl21 Champion) killen. Der steht dort auf einer schwer zugänglichen Bergspitze


----------



## Yasp (22. Oktober 2008)

das einzige was mir Sorgen macht das mir manche Einträge im Wälzer entgehen wenn mein 
Level zu hoch ist...

In Ostland musste man z.B. irgendwo nen Zombie killen für einen "verseuchten Eintrag"
das wird später schwer wenn man nur noch als Küken da reinkommt oder ?


----------



## RiU (22. Oktober 2008)

Yasp schrieb:


> das einzige was mir Sorgen macht das mir manche Einträge im Wälzer entgehen wenn mein
> Level zu hoch ist...



Die Sorge teile ich mit dir Yasp... im Moment erreiche ich viele WdW Einträge per Zufall. 
Den ein oder anderen Titel "erspiele" ich zwar gezielt aber ich gehe auch davon aus das seeeeehr viele auf der Strecke liegen geblieben sind.

Wenn das Sagenumwogene Endgame dann kommt ist es durch die Hühnchenregelung nicht mehr Möglich alle Titel zu holen... ok außer dann die Hühnchentitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Oktober 2008)

Auf einem Core server kann sowas zum Glück  nicht passieren.


----------



## Ascían (22. Oktober 2008)

RiU schrieb:


> Die Sorge teile ich mit dir Yasp... im Moment erreiche ich viele WdW Einträge per Zufall.
> Den ein oder anderen Titel "erspiele" ich zwar gezielt aber ich gehe auch davon aus das seeeeehr viele auf der Strecke liegen geblieben sind.
> 
> Wenn das Sagenumwogene Endgame dann kommt ist es durch die Hühnchenregelung nicht mehr Möglich alle Titel zu holen... ok außer dann die Hühnchentitel
> ...



So sieht's leider aus - aber da wird mit Sicherheit noch was geändert.


----------



## Tâmiya (22. Oktober 2008)

Huhu, hat jemand Erfahrung mit folgender Freischaltung?


1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Fell des Jägermeisters
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Gegenstand (Umhang)
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: &#8222;T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Land der Trolle
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
ca. 50000 / 39000
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
50 Blutnebel Wölfe (es müssen genau die sein) killen und anschliessend runter nach Ostland und im Lager (Kapitel 7) als Kopfprämie abgeben


War jetzt an 2 Tagen da, hab jedes mal 50 von den Blutnebel Wölfen erlegt, eher sogar 60, aber die Kopfprämie in Ostland schaltet da nichts frei.
Oder is das evtl nur für Destro?

Lg


----------



## Mr.Lowmax (22. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Wälzer Eintrag: Besiegt ein Champion Monster

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel: Der Champion der des Morr

3. Gefunden in Gebiet 
Averlon 

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
ca. 33k, 39k

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
An der Klippe steht Tarnolious den Verlorenen (Held Lv 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mit schönem gruß von den System-of-a-Gob Boyz


----------



## Kranak90 (23. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Wälzer Eintrag: Besiegt ein Champion Monster

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Bestialisches Zeichen

3. Gefunden in Gebiet 
Praag

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
ca. 15k, 12k

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Den Chaosmutanten Clavin Lankdorf (Level 38, allerdings KEIN Champion Monster) töten.


----------



## Criscan (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ja wir Leute auf Core Servern habens da leichter mit den Wälzereinträgen. habe deswegen bewusst auch einen Core Server genommen, obwohl ich RvR Server liebe, nun ja.

Zu TAMIYA: Du musst darauf achten , dass es wirklich nur BLUTNEBEL - WÖLFE sind, keine Seuchen - Wölfe, keine Blutnebel - Heuler oder dergleichen.
Schau in dein Wälzer, Bestiarium, Wölfe und dann rechne einfach deine 50 drauf, dann kannste dich nicht verzählen. Dann reite wieder zurück, den Weg nach Osten bis runter nach Ostland du kommst automatisch zu einem Lager , Kapitel 7. Dort steht ein Kopfprämien NPC. Wenn du nun wirklich 50 BLUTNEBEL - WÖLFE getötet hast, erscheint über dem NPC auch ein orangenes Questabgeschlossen Zeichen, du weißt was ich meine. Dann kannst du die auch abschliessen und du bekomsmt den belohnungseintrag.


Frei geschrieben, da auf der Dienststelle und immo keinen Zugriff auf das Spiel sondern aus dem Kopf heraus.

Gebiet: Avelorn ( Westlich vom kriegslager )

Zu töten: Ein lvl 25 Champ Troll, nicht zu übersehen

Art der Trophäe: Tokken ( frei wählbare Trophäe bei dem Bibli rechts am Ausgang in der Stadt )


Noch eine Queste , direkt in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt, welche etwas ervsteckt ist und deswegen einigen nicht aufgefallen ist.
Bei dem Bibliothekar, der vor dem brennenden Kamin steht, kann man eben diesen Kamin anklicken und es öffnet sich eine Geheimtür. Man kann eine Queste annehmen. Dann auf den Kopf der hinter der Geheimtür ist klicken und mit dem Bibliothekaren vor dem Kamin sprechen. Queste fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch aus dem Kopf heraus, da auf Dienststelle:
Wenn man in der unvermeidlichen Stadt durch die Arena geht und sich rechts hält, kann man über einige Plattformen springen, Steine und dann geht es einen Gang steil herunter, dann links halten, dann wieder rechts und einfach de, Weg folgen. Man gelangt zur " Krake " - ein Portal. Einfahc mal durchrennen und staunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

Criscan

EDITH:@Tamiya
Hab grad gelesen du bist von der Ordnung. Ja es ist nur nen Umhang für die Destros, da du die Queste wie oben beschrieben bei dem Kopfprämien NPC im Destrolager abgeben musst.


----------



## Dencarion (24. Oktober 2008)

Generell scheint es viele Einträge im Wälzer zu geben, die nur duch Zufall gefunden werden.
Einiges findet man selbst im Wälzer nur durch Zufall.
So war mir gestern etwas langweilig während ich auf ein Szenario gewartet hab', und fand dann unter Hochelfen (also meine eigene Rasse) zu jeder Klasse einen Eintrag und Belohnung. Natürlich noch nicht freigeschaltet, und beim Tooltip "Findet etwas über **Klasse** heraus" - Toller Tooltip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt es denn zB. Tips zu diesen Einträgen?

Achja, ansonsten bin ich seid gestern stolzer besitzer der muffigen Gelbörse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sizzla Kalonji (25. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
"Der Fragwürdige"

2. Art:
Titel

3. Gefunden in Gebiet:
Hautstadt

4. Fund:
Beim Nachnamen-Registrator

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):
Fünf mal den Nachnamen ändern.


----------



## Tâmiya (25. Oktober 2008)

Criscan schrieb:


> EDITH:@Tamiya
> Hab grad gelesen du bist von der Ordnung. Ja es ist nur nen Umhang für die Destros, da du die Queste wie oben beschrieben bei dem Kopfprämien NPC im Destrolager abgeben musst.




Ah Ok, Danke Dir :-)

Lg Tâm


----------



## _zorni_ (25. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Vollblütige

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel: Der Vollblütige

3. Gefunden in Gebiet
-

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
-

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
1.000 Spieler im RvR getötet.


----------



## BigChef (25. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Lowmax schrieb:


> 1. Name der Errungenschaft:
> Wälzer Eintrag: Besiegt ein Champion Monster
> 
> 2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
> ...



Kleine Koordinatenkorrektur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


33k, 49k


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (26. Oktober 2008)

Hm...ich habe GANZ sicher 50 von diesen Wölfen gekillt. Es waren auch GANZ sicher 50 Blutnebelwölfe. Und ich bin auch Destro...aber außer 8,7k EP beim Kopfprämien NPC hab ich nix weiteres bekommen...kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## siglo xx (26. Oktober 2008)

Sprich ihn mal bevor du die Wölfe jagst an, hau' lieber 3 Wölfe mehr als zuwenig um & wechsel auf keinen Fall das Gebiet bevor du nicht 50 hast.


----------



## seppix@seppix (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe jetzt schon viele Sachen geshen die man in der Unvermeidlichen sehen oder finden kann aber was kann mand enn in Alotdorf finden ich sehe da bsi jetzt nur sachen wie du biste einem skaven begegnet


----------



## _zorni_ (26. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Unterdrücker

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel: Der Unterdrücker

3. Gefunden in Gebiet
-

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
-

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Töte 100 Gildenleiter


----------



## Criscan (27. Oktober 2008)

Moin zusmammen,

@Jessica Alba Fan

Nochmal. Gib die Dinger beim Kopfprämien NPc nur dann ab, wenn das ORANGEN mit ROTEN Häckchen Symbol dran ist. Eben das, wenn du eine queste abgeschlossen hast.
Hab ich extra dazu geschrieben, dann wirds mit sicherheit gehen. Hab die erst gestern wieder mit nem Kollegen gemacht und es klappt. Drauf achten, dass es NUR blutnebel Wölfe und net heuler oder Seuchennebel Wölfe oder was weiß ich was sind.
Es klappt IMMER , wenn man die Richtigen umnietet. Den NPC vorher ansprechen muss man net.

MfG

Criscan


----------



## Yasp (27. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Grobian

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel: Der Grobian

3. Gefunden in Gebiet
-Ostland 

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
-20K 36K (bei dem Quest Trolle und Sterne)

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
bei dem Quest Trolle und Sterne (Ordnung) muss man einen 
Magier killen in dem Gebiet liegt eine Leiche im Gebüsch, die anklicken.


----------



## Yasp (27. Oktober 2008)

um noch mal auf diese Blutnebelwolf Geschichte zurückzukommen...
ist die Trohäe für Ordnung oder Destro ?


----------



## norph (27. Oktober 2008)

also, zum thema mit den Wölfen.

Bin Destro, habe 55 wölfe gekillt um sicher zu gehen und auf´m weg zurück ins lager auch nochmal 3.
im lager angekommen sehe ich den kerl mit der kopfprämie mit dem zeichen für eine beendete Q über dem kopf *freu*

abgegegben und .....

xxxx erfahrung sonst nix!

irgendwas passt ned, entweder buggy oder der umhang hängt noch mit irgend nem anderen wälzer eintrag zusammen.

MfG


----------



## leqpi0riz0r (28. Oktober 2008)

norph schrieb:


> irgendwas passt ned, entweder buggy oder der umhang hängt noch mit irgend nem anderen wälzer eintrag zusammen.



Schau mal auf der "Wälzer-Startseite".. ist da nicht iwas freigeschaltet?

Muss nicht direkt zu erkennen sein, dass es mit den Wölfen zusammen hängt - kann auch nur ne Geschichte oder sowas sein.


----------



## Yasp (28. Oktober 2008)

leqpi0riz0r schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der "Wälzer-Startseite".. ist da nicht iwas freigeschaltet?
> 
> Muss nicht direkt zu erkennen sein, dass es mit den Wölfen zusammen hängt - kann auch nur ne Geschichte oder sowas sein.



oder guck unter Belohnungen da müsste dein Mantel zu finden sein.


----------



## Criscan (28. Oktober 2008)

Hat nichts mit nem anderen Wälzereintrag zu tun. WIe gesagt ich hab den Umhang vorgestern noch mit nem Kumpel geholt. Er gibt die 50 Wölfe ab und bekommt im Wälzer unter Belohnungen, Gegenstände den Fellumhanf des Jägermeisters ( Für mich übrigens der schönste Gimmick Umhang ).

Also kann auch net sein, dass die buggy ist.

MfG

Criscan


----------



## Rahgla (28. Oktober 2008)

ok baut euch keine makros über G15 das böse leute hab mit GM gelabert gibt stress nu


----------



## Criscan (29. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,

@Rahgla
1. ist dein Beitrag OT
2. ein wenig Rechtschreibung kann man sich doch auch in einem Forum erhoffen, von kommata ganz abgesehen
3.@Fellumhang des Jägermeisters: Hab ihn gestern wieder einmal ( ca. das 10 mal) mit nem Gildenkollegen gemacht und siehe da es klappt IMMER.
Also die Leutz, welche immer noch Probs damit haben machen irgendetwas falsch. Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht verbuggt.


MfG

Criscan


----------



## Pseudomonas (29. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr Wälzer Taktiken Freischalten wollt empfehle ich Euch folgende Seite:

http://moneyne.ws/2008/09/28/warhammer-onl...-guide/#bestial

Hier sind die meisten Einträge geordnet, so dass man die Punkte nur schnell abfliegen muss...


----------



## Blood B. (30. Oktober 2008)

WICHTIG: Name der Fraktion (Ordnung / Zerstörung): 
Destro
1. Name der Errungenschaft: 
die Hundejägerin
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
Nordland
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
56525,43622
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Sonen Sack anklicken, der liegt hinter nem Busch neben nem Baum und es steht "Stücke un' Fetzen" drauf wenn man den Cursor drüber bewegt.


----------



## Soilent (30. Oktober 2008)

Name der Fraktion
Destro
1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Hausbesetzer 
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
überall ?!
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Erobere 5 feindliche Burgen


----------



## Blood B. (30. Oktober 2008)

Name der Fraktion (Ordnung / Zerstörung): 
Destro
1. Name der Errungenschaft: 
die Brutale
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)
Nordland
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
37683,35430
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Eine Menschenleiche anklicken auf der "unglückliches Opfer" steht, wenn man den cursor drüberhält. (auch als Huhn locker machbar)


----------



## TheSailer (31. Oktober 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Todesverächter
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet
-
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
-
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Ihr habt 25 Kämpfe mit weniger als 5% Gesundheit überlebt


----------



## Ebon (4. November 2008)

/push

wäre es nicht eine Idee den Thread an den Forenkopf zu pinnen?


----------



## Yasp (4. November 2008)

/push

Ich fände es Klasse das ganze hier als seperaten threat zu machen mit Unterpunkten z.B. sortiert nach Fundorten: T1 T2 T3 einmal für Destro und einmal für Order bzw. einmal noch für Allgemein.

Wäre Klasse wenn ein admin sich die Mühe machen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

Moin,

wieso tragt ihr nciht einfach alles hier ein unter diesem Link dann findet es jeder^^

http://map.war-blutrausch.de/

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieso tragt ihr nciht einfach alles hier ein unter diesem Link dann findet es jeder^^
> 
> ...



Weil die Einträge hier für die Buffed Datenbank sind!


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Weil die Einträge hier für die Buffed Datenbank sind!


Ach so wusste ich ned. Sorry. Und wo kann ich das einsehen?

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Acy (4. November 2008)

siglo schrieb:


> Sprich ihn mal bevor du die Wölfe jagst an, hau' lieber 3 Wölfe mehr als zuwenig um & wechsel auf keinen Fall das Gebiet bevor du nicht 50 hast.


Sowas sollte völlig egal sein - man muss nur einfach Kopfgeld einstreichen bis es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Asaku (9. November 2008)

/push... (Jaa ich weiß ich sollte das nicht tun^^)


----------



## TheSailer (10. November 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der Schatzhorter
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet
-
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
-
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
Ihr habt 1000 Gegenstände gesammelt


----------



## Ch1zzo (16. November 2008)

Name der Fraktion:
       Zerstörung 

        1. Name der Errungenschaft:
                 Der Entdecker

        2. Art : 
                 Titel


        3. Gefunden in Gebiet :
                 Drachenwacht

        4. Fund bei Koordinate 
                  ca 33000; 2000

        5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:
        Einen geheimen Auslöser im Gebiet der Elfen entdeckt. Einfachen Anklicken, explodiert, fügt geringen Schaden zu, danach ist der Titel freigeschaltet.


----------



## Ebon (16. November 2008)

*Name der Fraktion:*
Zerstörung

*1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
Der Skorpionquetscher

*2. Art :*
Titel

*3. Gefunden in Gebiet :*
Insel des unheils -- großer Ozean

*4. Fund bei Koordinate*
ca 3763 620xx

*5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:*
Champion: Fluch-Klaue töten


----------



## dude_666 (20. November 2008)

Moin,
ich hab mal wieder was gefunen, was ich nicht einordnen kann. Es handelt sich dabei um das Item _*"Prise von Goldstaub"*_, das gibts als Belohnung von nem Quest-NPC beim Bluthornberg (siehe Screenshot mit Karte).

Ich geh mal davon aus das irgendein NPC was damit anfangen kann, die Frage ist nur welcher.


----------



## Cold Play (4. Dezember 2008)

hi hoffe mal das hier wer heute mal kurz rein schaut

ich hab in einem forum ein bild gesehen wo der char den titel >>Der Sturkopf<< trägt. weis wer wie man den bekommt? ich habe google durchforstet und hier und da auch mal den titel gefunden aber ohne dioe beschreibung was man tun soll dafür. 

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Gloti (5. Dezember 2008)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=285853


----------



## Kartesk (8. Dezember 2008)

Name der Fraktion:
Order / Zerstörung
1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Lehrerliebling
2. Art :
Titel
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:
250 ÖQ als Erster

Name der Fraktion:
Order / Zerstörung
1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Münzensammler
2. Art :
Titel
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:
250x bei ÖQ Münzen aus Beutel genommen

Name der Fraktion:
Order / Zerstörung
1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Hellblauer Beutel
2. Art :
Trophy
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:
250 ÖQ mit Wertung A (erster beim Loot)

Name der Fraktion:
Order / Zerstörung
1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Lila Beutel
2. Art :
Trophy
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:
100 ÖQ mit Wertung A (erster beim Loot)

Name der Fraktion:
Order / Zerstörung
1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Goldenes Questbuch 1
2. Art :
Trophy
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:
100 ÖQ Nackt gemacht

Gruß

Kartesk


----------



## Pente (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab das ganze mal Sticky gemacht. Viel Spass beim Entdecken und Nachlesen.


----------



## Korísh (10. Dezember 2008)

Abra schrieb:


> 1. Name der Errungenschaft:
> Zwergen-Zerstörer, ein Punkt
> 2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
> Trophäe
> ...




Wie geil ist das denn bitte?^^


----------



## Wardwick (10. Dezember 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> *1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
> hellbrauner Beutel
> *2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
> Trophäe
> ...




Eine Frage für den Beutel.
Ich habe jetzt den Titel "Der Überflügler" für 10 PQ´s mit Wertung A abgeschlossen bekommen.
Ist das das Selbe?PS:Mit Wertung A ist ohne Würfeln einbezogen oder muss mit würfeln 10mal erster sein?

MfG Greve/Ratis


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube die Wertung bezieht sich auf den Würfelbonus. Also die Wertung A ist gleube ich ein Bonus von +500. Wenn ich damit falsch liege bitte korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich vermute mal einfach, dass wertung A und Platz1 was du meinst das selbe ist. kannst ja einfach mal im Wälzer gucken, ob du bei den Belihnungen und Gegenstände die besagte Trophäe hast.


----------



## Wardwick (11. Dezember 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Wertung bezieht sich auf den Würfelbonus. Also die Wertung A ist gleube ich ein Bonus von +500. Wenn ich damit falsch liege bitte korrigieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wertung A ist wenn man 500+ auf den Würfelbonus bekommt ,und es kann nicht sein das die mit Wertung A den 1.Platz am Ende meinen ,da ich als ich den Titel bekommen habe allgemein nicht Erster war.


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Dezember 2008)

Ganz nette titel haben hier manche herausgefunden und danke für manch echt geile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annethe (17. Dezember 2008)

Sindur schrieb:


> Titel : Der Echsenjäger Ordnung
> Aufgabe : Erlangt einen bestimmten Gegenstand von Riesenechsen auf der Insel des Unheils
> Ort : Insel des Unheils


Wie hasst du denn den Titel bekommen? Ich hab jetzt schon über 100 Echsen in der Feuerhöhle gekillt, aber nix passiert. Angeblich soll ja was droppen, damit man den Titel kriegt. Wie lange hat das bei dir gedauert?


----------



## Grubby. (28. Dezember 2008)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Der geduldige Schläger
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel
3. Gefunden in Gebiet:
...
4. Fund bei Koordinate:
...
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):
50.000 kritische Treffer gewirkt.


----------



## Rodney (30. Dezember 2008)

WarAxolotl schrieb:


> 1. Name der Errungenschaft:
> Der Überdurchschnittliche
> 2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
> Titel
> ...




Note B bedeutet Silber-Medallie.



Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Wertung bezieht sich auf den Würfelbonus. Also die Wertung A ist gleube ich ein Bonus von +500. Wenn ich damit falsch liege bitte korrigieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das wiederum bedeutet nicht +500 sondern einfach Gold-Medallie.


----------



## BlueIce84 (31. Dezember 2008)

*Fraktion:*
beide

*Name der Errungenschaft:*
Der Anführerstutzer / Die Anführerstutzerin

*Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
Titel

*Dafür erledigte Aufgabe:*
10 Gildenleiter getötet


----------



## Raveneye (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.

Auf der Ordnungsseite gibt es für die Imps die Quest " Was lässt es so glitzern" hier soll man einen besonderen Gegenstand in den Schattenländern finden.

Laut Warhammeratlas soll man dazu die Wichtel auf der Seit der Zerstörung kloppen so das diese einen sprudelnden Imp Körper droppen.

Ich hab jetzt bestimmt schon 3 Std diese Wichtel gekloppt aber immer noch kein Drop, sind die Angaben da vielleicht falsch oder hat jemand die Quest gemacht und kann sich noch daran erinnern wie er sie geschafft hat?


----------



## Menander (21. Januar 2009)

hallo, hab in SuFu nix gefunden.

hat schon jemand von euch Karten im Wälzer freigeschaltet? Wenn ja, was muss man denn dafür tun? Ich bin bestimmt schon einige Gebiete von oben bis unten und von links nach rechts komplet abgelaufen.
Und was ist der Erfolg einer solcher Freischaltung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeißerLöwe (24. Februar 2009)

Menander schrieb:


> hallo, hab in SuFu nix gefunden.
> 
> hat schon jemand von euch Karten im Wälzer freigeschaltet? Wenn ja, was muss man denn dafür tun? Ich bin bestimmt schon einige Gebiete von oben bis unten und von links nach rechts komplet abgelaufen.
> Und was ist der Erfolg einer solcher Freischaltung?
> ...




das frage ich mich auch. und noch ne frage hätte ich und zwar hat schon wer wälzertaktiken??? oder kann mir jemand sagen obs ne liste gibt wieman die ganzen fragmentstücke bekommt???


----------



## Zenotaph (24. Februar 2009)

Sollte man hier auch die Mobs und deren Fundorte angeben, die bestialische Zeichen droppen?

Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber:

*Fraktion:*
beide
*Errungenschaft:*
eiserne Questnotizen
*Art:*
Gegenstand
*Aufgabe:*
1000 Quests erledigen


----------



## Menander (24. Februar 2009)

WeißerLöwe schrieb:


> das frage ich mich auch. und noch ne frage hätte ich und zwar hat schon wer wälzertaktiken??? oder kann mir jemand sagen obs ne liste gibt wieman die ganzen fragmentstücke bekommt???



Immer wieder ne gute Empfehlung
http://www.slombia.com/c_taktiken.htm


----------



## WeißerLöwe (24. Februar 2009)

Menander schrieb:


> Immer wieder ne gute Empfehlung
> http://www.slombia.com/c_taktiken.htm


thx ist echtein guter tipp gewesen^^


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (9. März 2009)

> Entweder hab ich da was nicht verstanden oder die Koordinaten gibt es nicht! 8218 würde zu weit im Osten liegen. Das geht eher bis etwa ~62**


 stimmt!!

ich habs doch selber gemacht und die koordis lauten: also ca. 7427/16428 da an sonem see


----------



## Yasp (12. März 2009)

Hat schon Jemand den Wälzereintrag VERRÜCKT fertig?

Ich hab schon diverse Sachen freigeschalter aber noch keinen Titel erhalten,
Sachen die ich weiß sind:

nackt Leute anreden
nackt angeklickt werden
nackt Samen pflanzen, plündern etc.
nackt Schaden bekommen
nackt an ÖQ teilnehmen

als Huhn Smaen pflanzen etc.
als Huhn andere Hühner killen
usw.

kennt ihr noch Sachen für die Einträge unter Verrückt im WdW ?


----------



## HGVermillion (12. März 2009)

Im Kampf einen Trank herstellen/generell etwas herstellen wenn ein Mob auf dich draufhaut, wenn du im Wasser stehst herstellen/looten/plündern.. Gib noch viele weitere.


----------



## Yrhi (15. März 2009)

*Name der Fraktion:*
Ordnung

*1. Name der Errungenschaft:*
Die Kaiserin / Der Kaiser

*2. Art:*
Titel
*
3. Gefunden in Gebiet:*
überall
*
4. Fund bei Koordinate:*
überall
*
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):*
Sich 10000 mal von jemand anderem anklicken lassen, während man nackt ist.


----------



## Grolli (24. März 2009)

1. Name der Errungenschaft:

*Der geduldige Schläger*

2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Titel: 

3. Gefunden in Gebiet
-

4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
-

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)

50.000 crits


----------



## Kranak90 (24. März 2009)

Name der Fraktion:
Zerstörung

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Die Hand des Chaos

2. Art:
Titel

3. Gefunden in Gebiet:
Reikwald Festung

4. Fund bei Koordinate:
-

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):
Den Festungsfürsten besiegt


----------



## dude_666 (12. April 2009)

*Name der Fraktion (Ordnung / Zerstörung):* 
_Ordnung_
*1.	Name der Errungenschaft:	*
_Vom Mund zum Hals_
*2.	Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):*
_Schmuck, siehe Screenshot_
*3.	Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge“ o.ä.)*
_Saphery_
*4.	Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)*
_Siehe Screenshotanhang! 1 entspricht dem Aufenthaltsort des Q-Gebers, 2 dem Aufenthaltsort der benötigten Mobs _
*5.	Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)*
_Den Zwerg im Lager ansprechen (gibt nur einen dort), danach findet ihr im Inventar eine Knochenhalskette. Dann müsst ihr nur noch 10 Zähne der Verdrehten Hunden bei den Gors sammeln und diese wieder bei dem Zwerg abgeben - schon seit ihr Besitzer einer tollen Halskette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

._


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2009)

Yasp schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand den Wälzereintrag VERRÜCKT fertig?
> 
> Ich hab schon diverse Sachen freigeschalter aber noch keinen Titel erhalten,
> Sachen die ich weiß sind:
> ...




Du kannst auch noch durch lava rennen. Es gibt glaube ich für 10, 100 usw... einen eintrag


----------



## Buzzluga (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo vllt kann mir jmd ja helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich suche die Q geber für die klassenspezifischen Trophäen auf Ordnungsseite.
Und zwar für meinen BW; WP; KotBS; WH; SM; WL; SW; EN; SY; RP
d.h. ich suche die Trophäen für alle drei Völker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im voraus für helfende Hinweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Buzz 

P.S. musste auch mal mit den Smileys spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (29. Oktober 2009)

Guckstu hier. Sind alle in den RvR-Gebieten der Paarungen versteckt und auf den Karten mit den orangen Symbolen verzeichnet.


----------



## Buzzluga (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. Januar 2010)

Was recht lustiges:

Zerstörung:

1. Name der Errungenschaft: 
Von Schweinen umzingelt (oder so ähnlich...)

2. Art:
Titel: "Der Jäger"

3. Gefunden in Gebiet:
Nordland

4. Fund bei Koordinate:
Orte wo (viele) Wildschweine sind...

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):
Einfach einmal in die Mitte von vielen Wildschweinen reinlaufen. Dann erhält man eine Errungenschaft sowie den Titel "Der Jäger".


Vermute mal das geht bei Ordnung auch...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage, läuft das Projekt überhaupt noch oder ist es gestorben ?


----------



## Teal (18. Januar 2010)

Ich sags mal so: Ich vermisse auch die ein oder anderen Wälzereinträge zu den Ländern der Toten. Dazu gibt es noch gar nix im Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. März 2010)

Ich hab mal noch was für die LdT dann^^

Bei der Zerstörung wenn man rausgeht zu den Skarabäen, ist in einer der Grüfte ein Haufen Knochen, diesen anklicken und man bekommt eine "Aas-Schwarm" Trophäe




1. Name der Errungenschaft: 
Weis ich nicht mehr genau...

2. Art:
Trophäe "Aasschwarm"

3. Gefunden in Gebiet:
Länder der Toten

4. Fund bei Koordinate:
Bei den Gruften mit den Skarabäuskonstrukten und Aasschwärmen

5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n):
Reingehen in die eine wo Knochen sind (relativ nah am Eingang dieser Gruft, nur ein kleines Stück hinunter)


----------

